# Clutch solenoid won't shut off



## mxhunter147 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, normally when you shut the key off the clutch solenoid makes its wining noise, then the clicks then shuts off. Well mine sounds like whatever that solenoid moves is stuck, because it makes it's normal noise, then keeps repeating and won't shut off. Finally I unplugged it so it would shut off but this makes the 2wd 4wd flash so I would like to put it back. 

Should I pull the clutch cover off and clean something or what? I made the mistake of removing the whole solenoid with the clutch cover on, and with the cover on you can't get the solenoid back into its hole in the actuator arm in there, so I'll be pulling the cover any way. Any suggestions?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sure you can...just move the brass piece where you need it and drop it right back in. I do it all the time. Hook it up with it out and see if it rotates and shuts off. If it does, the fork is binding or you have too heavy a spring in the primary..or the spider is binding. If it still won't stop, either the motor or gears are in need of serving or ..the potemeter is failing. If that,s the case, either there is a new actuator in your future of you will be doing the mod that deletes it.


----------



## mxhunter147 (Mar 26, 2012)

When I was messing with it earlier, I had it plugged in and held it in my hand, it would not turn full circles, only 1/4 turns back and fourth, and then click. So with just saying that, obviously it isn't in the clutch, but rather in the solenoid itself. Can you pull that solenoid apart and clean it or anything? Or is it just shot


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes they can be taken apart to clean , just have to make sure you put the motor housing back on the same way it was before you pulled it apart or wont work right , I know in the how-to section there is a post with video on how to do it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wolf_36 said:


> Yes they can be taken apart to clean , just have to make sure you put the motor housing back on the same way it was before you pulled it apart or wont work right , I know in the how-to section there is a post with video on how to do it


 
Yep...and it doesn't go all the way around. Just so far one way then back.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

thats the way my 06 acted until i did the buss connector mod ,did i miss it or what yr are we talking about
no sig just leaves you grasping in thin air for trouble shooting


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just delete it and be done with it. I did and never looked back. A relay and some wire and you're good to go. You'll still have your engine brake until you get under 3 MPH but just burp the throttle and its back. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

rmax said:


> thats the way my 06 acted until i did the buss connector mod ,did i miss it or what yr are we talking about
> no sig just leaves you grasping in thin air for trouble shooting




^^^ Agreed! 05'-06' could be a buss mod in your future. It always helps to put what you ride and any mods done in your signature!!


----------



## mxhunter147 (Mar 26, 2012)

How do you delete it? I'll fill out my sig now, but it's an 06


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Try this link. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=32710






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

anybody else able to see the pics in the relay mod?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

No, I can't see them either. Hopefully one of our resident genius's will fix it. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

lol yeah it used to work i used it for my prairie 360 which i could look at it but it is slightly different...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha, there used to be many folks here that had no problem helping fellow riders out. Attitudes change, and things are different from the older days.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i will be under my seat sunday i will try to get some pics an wire locations, an yes ibbruin i seem to have noticed some lack of activity latley, maybe some more of the old crew will jump back in


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes when a forum is moved to a different server, the links to things like pics in photobucket get broken. MIMB was moved so we expect some of that. If we can get the original poster to edit and refresh those links, we can get those pics back. I'll check my How-Tos and see if I need to do that.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

your 4x4 box under the seat may be done, did everything else to my g/f's brute possible,then switched the bbox and it works fine!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Heres a diagram of the wiring for the bypass.







KAWI RULES


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

.........


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry but i did not get a chance to do anything sunday ,started off crazy ,an went downhill the rest of the day


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Moving the server had nothing to do with the missing pics. When I get an apology from a certain person, I'll reinstate my pics. But if I were you guys, I wouldn't hold my breath. lol


Oh I see. Well with him not owning this anymore I wouldn't hold my breath either.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

But I still have access to all the buttons. So you should be careful what you call me on the open forum.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> But I still have access to all the buttons. So you should be careful what you call me on the open forum.


 
Good point...and I'll just bet by now he knows it...


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

can anyone confirm that is the right hook up that was posted? its the bought kit from the ebay guy that works great i have used it before on a friends that we working on but can't find that breakdown anymore


----------

